# biting training



## simonetin (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I need some help with bite training....
Oliver is 5 months and we teach him to not bite hands, shoes, legs.... 
the problem is that when he meets other people he bites a lot (of course not aggressive, just puppy biting)

how can I train him to not bite other people if he does not bite me at all?

thanks


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When our over excited pups greet strangers 'inappropriately' we need to consider what we want them 'to do', how we would prefer them to greet new people in their lives, and then take the time to teach them what we want them to know. 
Teach your puppy to sit to greet, it may take some practice, a lot of practice, as it does take some 'self control'. Start at home with familiar people, to set him up for success, help him learn what you want him to know. 
Start at home. Have him on leash, cue a sit, have the person approach, in a calm manner, praise and reward as long as he holds the sit, if he gets up, the person stops approaching, and you wait for him to choose to sit, (you can cue it, or lure the sit, and have the person back up a step or two, if he is having 'trouble' figuring out what he should do. Once he is sitting the person continues to approach, if he breaks the sit, repeat as above. When the person is close enough, they can offer him a treat, only if he remains sitting, if not, they are to back up. 
Once he is doing well at home, with different familiar people, practice with visitors, as well, and then progress to teaching outside, and then 'on the road'. Start over with familiar people - set him up for success, then progress to appropriate greetings with strangers. Insist, this is the 'hard' part', (perhaps mention that he is still learning, and that he cannot greet them if he gets up), that they do not approach or pet unless he is sitting. 

Remember to reward, (food treats, pets, praise) for the behaviors you want him to repeat, if he makes a mistake avoid punishing/correcting him, as he may learn to associate 'unpleasant' consequences with the strangers he is so eager to meet, simply help him get it right, through practice, reward and repetition. Be patient, be calm, and focus on teaching him what you want him 'to do'.

Teach 'self control' skills - dogs are not 'born' with it, but they can learn it, it takes time and practice, 'maturity' plays a part in this as well. Teach at home, then help him 'generalize' his skills by practicing on walks, and in everyday situations that he will encounter throughout his life. 'Leave it'/Take it, wait- for permission to eat, or to go out the door, 'sit' to get the leash on, go out the door, or through a gate, to go to a bed/mat and remain there until released, stay (gradually increasing the duration, and then adding distractions).


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We taught Chloe to grab a toy from a young age. Even at one she still does it. They can't bite with a toy in their mouth.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I've use the leave it command not just for food, but for leaving things alone in general. So when I see that Amber is about to mouth someone's hand, I say leave it. It seems to be the easiest way to communicate to her to not touch something or someone. She is also sensitive to the word NO, so that works for me too. 

Amber has also taken to picking up a toy in her mouth before she greets someone. I never taught her this, but even though her mouth is occupied and she's not mouthing anyone, she still needs to make some sort of physical contact and ends up shoving her snout with the toy at her head level...and her head level is usually the crotch/butt area of the person she's trying to greet -- if there is no hand stopping her that is. So, I am really not sure this is good either.

All in all, our dogs are still young. I expect that with constant repetition of command, this will be corrected and they will become better behaved with age.


----------

